# FYI, new Pacenti SL25 disc specific rim on the way.



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

I'll give these wheels a proper beating to see how they hold up. Here are the cliff-notes.

No brake track so lighter than the SL23
Wider internal width of 20mm (vs 18mm)
So far built up nice and easy just like the SL23s I've built
Market availability, soon

I decided that the White Industries CLD hubs and DT Aero Comp spokes would be a fitting way to finish things up.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Now that is a sick looking wheel!

Beauty!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Mega cool.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey, that looks like a 29er mtb wheel.


Swap a spacer to make it 142 and we are rollin' rollin' rollin'.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

I just showed the pic to my NOS XTR hubs waiting for me to get some rims. They said 'Like' 

Only concerned about the cost... I was getting serious about ordering some H + Son Archetypes. Sourced for under 60.00 shipped each. Bet the SL25 will be double that.
But the brake track on the H+ is causing me pause, for wheels for my SL4 Disc Roubaix....


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

ziscwg said:


> Hey, that looks like a 29er mtb wheel.
> 
> 
> Swap a spacer to make it 142 and we are rollin' rollin' rollin'.


Rims can be used for XC mtb guys as well.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

robt57 said:


>


I have those hubs on my Specialized Epic.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

ergott said:


> I have those hubs on my Specialized Epic.


I figure finding these saved me a lot of coin compared to the other two choices main I had for hubs for this wheelset. King ISO or Industry Nines..

Got these for less than the cost of a discounted CX75 set, my tertiary choice.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

ergott said:


> Rims can be used for XC mtb guys as well.



I keep forgetting to ask. "same height as SL23" ??


----------



## Kirk Pacenti (Mar 18, 2006)

Rob,

Yes, same depth as the SL23. 

Cheers,
KP


----------



## Lefty2341 (Jul 9, 2014)

What sort of pressures can you inflate a set of 28s to?


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Lefty2341 said:


> What sort of pressures can you inflate a set of 28s to?


More than you need to. I run 28s at less than 60. No reason you can't inflate them to more if you like. It's not like you want 90+psi on those tires.


----------



## Kirk Pacenti (Mar 18, 2006)

ergott said:


> More than you need to. I run 28s at less than 60. No reason you can't inflate them to more if you like. It's not like you want 90+psi on those tires.


^^^ This. There really is no conceivable need to exceed 90 psi, even for smaller tires... 

Cheers, 
KP


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2012)

ergott said:


> I'll give these wheels a proper beating to see how they hold up. Here are the cliff-notes.
> 
> No brake track so lighter than the SL23
> Wider internal width of 20mm (vs 18mm)
> ...


My SL25 are coming in the mail tomorrow. Got 24/28 and building up for my cross bike, but mainly for gravel racing. 

ERGOTT, how are you lacing yours? I was planning a 2x/2x. I raced gravel this year with SL23 with calipers in a 20/24 (radial/2x) and they were pretty darn bomber. Considering how hard I rode those wheels, I never had to touch front or rear.

I was wavering with a radial/2x on the front to give more space for the wider TRP mechanical. Not sure that is a great idea. Then I am not sure about doing a 2x vs 3x with discs. My past experience with disc has always been a crest rim and 3x 32 spoke. I am not sure the effect of this larger, stiffer rim with disc brakes.

Thanks, Jeremy


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Mine are 24 2X front and 28 3X rear. I personally don't lace disc wheels with any radial pattern. You definitely don't want a radial pattern on the disc side of the front wheel.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2014)

Kirk Pacenti said:


> ^^^ This. There really is no conceivable need to exceed 90 psi, even for smaller tires...
> 
> Cheers,
> KP


I've pinch flatted a 28c GatorSkin tire on a 19mm rim with less than 90 psi. I only weigh 150, so either the rock I hit was too big, I was going too fast, or my pump's gauge is off.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

ergott said:


> Mine are 24 2X front and 28 3X rear. I personally don't lace disc wheels with any radial pattern. You definitely don't want a radial pattern on the disc side of the front wheel.



I was surprised to see the orig front disc wheel on my Roubaix was radial non disc side, and 28 spoke too. I would not do that either.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

frons said:


> I've pinch flatted a 28c GatorSkin tire on a 19mm rim with less than 90 psi. I only weigh 150, so either the rock I hit was too big, I was going too fast, or my pump's gauge is off.


There's more volume in the same tire size with a wide rim. For a given pressure, it's more difficult to pinch flat a 28mm tire on a 19mm rim than a 24mm rim.

Still, it sounds like a big rock or inaccurate pressure based on your weight and that tire size. Even on a 19mm rim I wouldn't put more than 90psi in for a 150lb rider. If it's a reoccurring problem, you (in the proverbial sense) need to "ride lighter" by using your legs and arms as suspension more.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2012)

I have had a very good floor pump, off by 15 lbs. Worth a check.

It is also possible to have gotten a slow leak, then that little rock gets you a big snake bite. I would put that under dumb luck.

I am 150 and run 80 front 85 rear with 28mm tires on 19mm rims training most of winter. I almost never have a flat, never had a pinch, always glass or piece of metal, etc.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Ordered up a pair from the source. Those guys both some cool cats from where I sit. How they get anything done listening to folks jawing [as the likes of myself] is beyond me. :thumbsup:


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Looking forward to getting these and building them up on the NOS XTR hubs.

For those interested, stuff popping up on the internet regarding them now that they exist to us, the end users. 

Latest thing I have seen @ Getting dirty with the new Pacenti SL 25 | Who's at the Wheel?

On the page at this link, a little ambiguous section re: comparison to Heds was unclear to me.

"Coming from an equally sized set of HED +, I felt the Pacenti offer an identical ride experience for nearly half the money"

Not sure 'what' the author is actually comparing cost wise with that statement. Assume wheelset to wheelset? Because the rim sure is not 1/2 the price of the Belgium +. In fact seem precisely and purposefully priced just below them in my estimation.

I also have a non disc Belgium set I built early this year. So I may have some useful comparison opinion to offer after I build up the SL25s on my NOS XTR hubset, which await...


----------



## Kirk Pacenti (Mar 18, 2006)

rob57,

I am looking forward to see your build pics and ride report. 

I think the author is referring to HED rim prices in the UK.

Ciao,
KP





robt57 said:


> Looking forward to getting these and building them up on the NOS XTR hubs.
> 
> For those interested, stuff popping up on the internet regarding them now that they exist to us, the end users.
> 
> ...


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

We just got our first batch of the SL25s in (thanks Kirk and Jack for getting them to us so quickly). They look great - amazingly consistent weights and ERD, beautiful finish. Great work on these.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

SBH1973 said:


> We just got our first batch of the SL25s in (thanks Kirk and Jack for getting them to us so quickly). They look great - amazingly consistent weights and ERD, beautiful finish. Great work on these.


Brandon, let us know if you get any "tire removal and replacement" feedback on these willya? Then, if they are easier, some of us need to scream for a rim-brake version


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> Brandon, let us know if you get any "tire removal and replacement" feedback on these willya? Then, if they are easier, some of us need to scream for a rim-brake version


 Isn't the SL23 that already ??


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

ignore, dumb question edited out.


----------

